# Where In The World Is.....



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

Missing someone on the site? Tag them here and see if they come around.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

@Amanda has been absent.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

@Welf has been missing.


----------



## Pig Hip (May 7, 2021)

My friend @yimyammer who I invited here. Reads around, but is yet to post.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

Haven’t seen @marti in a bit.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 8, 2021)

Missing @toetapping as well. 🤔


----------



## lavalamp (May 8, 2021)

@Bumblebee202


----------



## Bumblebee202 (May 10, 2021)

Hello @lavalamp xx


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 16, 2021)

Still no signs of @Amanda @Welf @toetapping @marti 

I hope they are all doing okay.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 22, 2021)

Still no signs of @Amanda @Welf @toetapping @marti 

I hope they are all doing okay. Has anyone seen or heard from these people?


----------



## willowtigger (May 23, 2021)

Welf goes to Catsmother's and Lee's forum I believe (i dont go there much, lack of time to check every forum every day)


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 23, 2021)

I believe he left there as well.


----------

